# Screen tearing with VLC video playback



## Lommi

Whenever i watch series or movies on my computer i get some very annoying screen tearing, mainly during faster scenes. I have my flatscreen hooked up to my computer aswell as my monitor.

If anyone have any idea on how to resolve my problems it would be nice with some feedback


----------



## iARDAs

Can you enable VSYNC globally via the control panel of your GPU?


----------



## Lommi

Yes i have tried doing that, but whats weird is that it only happens on my TV not my monitor :S


----------



## brucethemoose

Simple, don't use VLC lol. The IQ of MPC + MadVR is WAY better once you get it set up.

Back on topic... do you have the same problem with other players?

This whole guide is golden, but you should look at this section in particular.

http://www.homecinema-hd.com/us/tutorials/windows/htpc/autofrequency-60.html

Reclock might work too, and CRU might help you out.
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lommi*
> 
> Whenever i watch series or movies on my computer i get some very annoying screen tearing, mainly during faster scenes. I have my flatscreen hooked up to my computer aswell as my monitor.
> 
> If anyone have any idea on how to resolve my problems it would be nice with some feedback


If you have any options similar to LG's Truemotion, disable it.


----------



## tryceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lommi*
> 
> Whenever i watch series or movies on my computer i get some very annoying screen tearing, mainly during faster scenes. I have my flatscreen hooked up to my computer aswell as my monitor.
> 
> If anyone have any idea on how to resolve my problems it would be nice with some feedback


It might be your TV's problem. Your monitor refreshes at 60 FPS, while your TV refreshes at 29.97 FPS.

Try to go to preferences, video, and change the output from default to direct3d.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo*
> 
> It might be your TV's problem. Your monitor refreshes at 60 FPS, while your TV refreshes at 29.97 FPS.
> 
> Try to go to preferences, video, and change the output from default to direct3d.


All mainstream tv's refresh at 60hz also. His tv does not refresh at 29.97.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lommi*
> 
> Whenever i watch series or movies on my computer i get some very annoying screen tearing, mainly during faster scenes. I have my flatscreen hooked up to my computer aswell as my monitor.
> 
> If anyone have any idea on how to resolve my problems it would be nice with some feedback


I'm getting the same issue. I have a 60hz plasma. it might be that vlc is sending the video at a wierd refresh rate that your tv doesn't handle properly. maybe you are encoding the videos with a bad setting. I always try to re-encode my videos to a number that evenly divides into my tv's refresh rate.


----------



## Lommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Simple, don't use VLC lol. The IQ of MPC + MadVR is WAY better once you get it set up.
> 
> Back on topic... do you have the same problem with other players?
> 
> This whole guide is golden, but you should look at this section in particular.
> 
> http://www.homecinema-hd.com/us/tutorials/windows/htpc/autofrequency-60.html
> 
> Reclock might work too, and CRU might help you out.
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


Thanks i will try this +rep


----------



## ramicio

Vsync, period. Make sure your video adapter is using it, make sure the player is using it, and ditch VLC. I have also seen some video that has had tearing encoded into it. I turned on the tearing test in MPC-HC and the video was tearing, not the signal.


----------



## iARDAs

What is the best program to watch mp4 or mkv movies if VLC is really as bad as you guys are saying.


----------



## strong island 1

Is the screen tearing happening while windows aero is disabled? I was getting bad screen tearing with only video playback and then I enabled windows aero and it fixed it. Supposedly it like v-sync's windows itself or something. I don't know if that last part is true but it definitely fixed the tearing for me.


----------



## trickeh2k

I've been using this pack for years, never had any issues. http://www.cccp-project.net/


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I've been using this pack for years, never had any issues. http://www.cccp-project.net/


*not even gonna lie ive been having this problems for almost more than a year..... this fixxed it by far!!!! althought I cant lie. I really dont enjoy the interface... vlc has a far easier interface than MPC-HC.... but with that said all i want is my videos to play properly.*


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> *not even gonna lie ive been having this problems for almost more than a year..... this fixxed it by far!!!! althought I cant lie. I really dont enjoy the interface... vlc has a far easier interface than MPC-HC.... but with that said all i want is my videos to play properly.*


Good thing it seems to work now!







It also install codecs so you can use regular wmp if you prefer that over the one included in the pack


----------



## hypespazm

the same codecs dont work for VLC though?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> the same codecs dont work for VLC though?


I have no idea since I don't use VLC


----------



## ramicio

VLC doesn't doesn't use codecs and directshow like MPC-HC and other players like that do.


----------



## Hmm888

Ever since I got Windows 7 many years ago, video tearing has been an issue. MPC-HC is what I use extensively. It does nothing though to prevent video tearing. I have a couple of LCD monitors and I never had a video tearing issue the old reliable CRT monitors.


----------



## Donnyk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Is the screen tearing happening while windows aero is disabled? I was getting bad screen tearing with only video playback and then I enabled windows aero and it fixed it. Supposedly it like v-sync's windows itself or something. I don't know if that last part is true but it definitely fixed the tearing for me.


Can confirm this worked for me.

Have 1440p Monitor and 1080p TV connected to my comp. Enabling Aero sorted tearing in VLC

Thanks fella


----------

